# [split] My tortoise's nose turned black



## gwigi (Dec 13, 2012)

One day I looked at my sulcata tortise and it's nose was black. I didn't think anything of it at first, but then I realized it could be burned. What do I do?


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 14, 2012)

Ha Ha!!! Welcome to the Forum, Gwigi! That's poop face!!! If you don't clean up after your little guy as often as he poops, he's going to eat it.


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Dec 14, 2012)

Lol that is so funny! Yeah that's poop in his face!


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Dec 14, 2012)

Try to smell his face for confirmation of above statements


----------

